# Diamond labs eca 30 bunk



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

I recently brought diamond labs eca 30 for assisted fat burning and appetite suppressant whilst doing some hard cardio. I first took one tablet on an empty stomach, waited an hour and didn't feel anything. The next day I took 2 tablets and still felt nothing
I suspect it was a fake product. I've read other threads afterwards and a few people have also said it was shit. I've found another eca stack. My question is has anyone else tried this T5 product? I've attached a picture.

Supposed ingredients;
The original T5 (ECA stack).
40mg Ephedrine HCL.
250mg caffeine.
150mg Aspirin.
5mg Black pepper extract.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Exilezxr said:


> I recently brought diamond labs eca 30 for assisted fat burning and appetite suppressant whilst doing some hard cardio. I first took one tablet on an empty stomach, waited an hour and didn't feel anything. The next day I took 2 tablets and still felt nothing
> I suspect it was a fake product. I've read other threads afterwards and a few people have also said it was shit. I've found another eca stack. My question is has anyone else tried this T5 product? I've attached a picture.
> 
> Supposed ingredients;
> ...


Send it off to Janoshik for testing


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

40mg of ephedrine is a mighty dose. 8-24mg is the normal range. Are you sure it's ephedrine and not ephedra?


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

It states ephedrine. The Powder inside was all brown. I weighed a few of the pills. The weights were very inconsistent. they ranged between 300-600mg of ingredients in each pill
I think It's mostly likely the fake rip off version.. I'm going to try the T5 eca from Nexus and see what that's like.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Exilezxr said:


> It states ephedrine. The Powder inside was all brown. I weighed a few of the pills. The weights were very inconsistent. they ranged between 300-600mg of ingredients in each pill
> I think It's mostly likely the fake rip off version.. I'm going to try the T5 eca from Nexus and see what that's like.


If it’s brown it could well be ephedra.
You used to be able to buy it from those Chinese herbalist shops.
But tbh, if you felt nothing it’s more likely to be brick dust.


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

Yeah absolute bunk trash. £30 down the drain 🤣 I'm going to try the Nexus T5. I'll be back in a week to moan if that comes back fake aswell.. hopefully it's the real deal


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Exilezxr said:


> Yeah absolute bunk trash. £30 down the drain 🤣 I'm going to try the Nexus T5. I'll be back in a week to moan if that comes back fake aswell.. hopefully it's the real deal


Tbh the only genuine ephedrine that I know of that's currently around is the kaizen stuff but it's hard to get. 

Nexus are a reputable lab but if in where you I'd cut my losses and look at other fat burners/stims/appetite suppressants like yohimbine or dmaa


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

T3 makes my appetite go through the roof. Would yohimbine prevent this if I stacked them both?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Exilezxr said:


> T3 makes my appetite go through the roof. Would yohimbine prevent this if I stacked them both?


Maybe - nothing supresses my appetite so I can't say 😂


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

I've been reading about yohimbine. Most people rave about it and then some say it makes them feel like they are going to die.. I guess it's dose dependent 🤷


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Exilezxr said:


> I've been reading about yohimbine. Most people rave about it and then some say it makes them feel like they are going to die.. I guess it's dose dependent 🤷


Yup. Terminal effective dose is something like 0.2mg per kg bodyweight however the trick is to start low at 2.5mg for a few days, then up to 5mg for a few days and keep this going until you reach your terminal dose. 

If done right the only sides I ever feel is a warmth in belly, increased sweating and stimulant effects. If I overdose or take too big a dose too quickly I get jitters and an uneasy feeling. I've never felt the need to exceed 15mg in a single dose


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

Uptonogood said:


> Yup. Terminal effective dose is something like 0.2mg per kg bodyweight however the trick is to start low at 2.5mg for a few days, then up to 5mg for a few days and keep this going until you reach your terminal dose.
> 
> If done right the only sides I ever feel is a warmth in belly, increased sweating and stimulant effects. If I overdose or take too big a dose too quickly I get jitters and an uneasy feeling. I've never felt the need to exceed 15mg in a single dose


Ok. I will be giving it a go soon. Thanks for your help


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Exilezxr said:


> Yeah absolute bunk trash. £30 down the drain 🤣 I'm going to try the Nexus T5. I'll be back in a week to moan if that comes back fake aswell.. hopefully it's the real deal


Heard Zion labs eca is supposed to be good 

I've not tried it, but posted the other day asking about it


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

I'll be testing it this weekend. I'll post back after I've tried it


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

I know the red bottles they do now are a herbal version (shit) and the original black tubs have supposedly ephedrine


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nexus T5 uses DMMA instead of Epherdrine. I bet this would be useful as a pre workout & endurance booster.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

milzy said:


> Nexus T5 uses DMMA instead of Epherdrine. I bet this would be useful as a pre workout & endurance booster.


Not a good sleep aid though 🤣


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Not a good sleep aid though 🤣


Imagine, would be hell, I’d have to run the streets. 
I’ve hesitated with the Zion labs so might try Nexus instead. DMMA is maybe a tiny bit safer than ephedrine.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

milzy said:


> Imagine, would be hell, I’d have to run the streets.
> I’ve hesitated with the Zion labs so might try Nexus instead. DMMA is maybe a tiny bit safer than ephedrine.


Is it?

More likely it'll be genuine dmaa over genuine eph though. 

Jack3d and a few pre workouts used to contain dmaa before it was banned. 

Some still use it but under the name geranium extract or something


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

Update. I tried Zion labs ECA(original T5 stack) yesterday. I took one tablet. Didn't feel anything. I took another 2 hours after the first one, still not feeling what I should of been feeling- no ephedrine like side effects at all. My appetite was a little off but if I really wanted to eat I still could... I had no other drugs in my system at the time of this except for 200mg test e


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

I'll be trying them again today to see if anything happens... These tablets are either bunk gash or I'm a non responder(if that's even possible)


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

You may be expecting too much from ECA - it only reduces appetite a little rather than completely nuking it and even then it's the psychological side of appetite it supresses. You're still going need some will power as if you're in a good deficit your body is still going to want feeding. You should have felt the stim effects though! (Especially at the alleged dose of 40mg ephedrine per capsule - that's an INSANE dose). 

If you want to nuke appetite you're going to need to look at sibutramine but research it first - it was linked to heart complications. It will make you practically hate food by all accounts - I haven't tried it because as much as I would like some appetite supression whilst cutting - I love food and don't want to get to the point I no longer enjoy on my biggest hobbies (cooking etc). 

You could also try strong stimulants such as amphetamines however they tend to be addictive and disrupt sleep. I have heard of some people having success with NLP too.


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

I've doubled dropped them now. If I don't feel any stimulation effects they have to be bunk


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

2 of these tabs is supposedly 80mg ephedrine. 500mg caffeine.


----------



## Exilezxr (Jan 1, 2022)

Uptonogood said:


> You may be expecting too much from ECA - it only reduces appetite a little rather than completely nuking it and even then it's the psychological side of appetite it supresses. You're still going need some will power as if you're in a good deficit your body is still going to want feeding. You should have felt the stim effects though! (Especially at the alleged dose of 40mg ephedrine per capsule - that's an INSANE dose).
> 
> If you want to nuke appetite you're going to need to look at sibutramine but research it first - it was linked to heart complications. It will make you practically hate food by all accounts - I haven't tried it because as much as I would like some appetite supression whilst cutting - I love food and don't want to get to the point I no longer enjoy on my biggest hobbies (cooking etc).
> 
> You could also try strong stimulants such as amphetamines however they tend to be addictive and disrupt sleep. I have heard of some people having success with NLP too.


I have brought an ounce of amphetamines after I got ripped of by the diamond stacks. I'm using that instead.


----------

